
Why Are Cities Filled with Metal Men on Horseback? - Vigier
https://daily.jstor.org/why-are-cities-filled-with-metal-men-on-horseback/
======
mirimir
See here[0] at p 622 for an image where his right arm is visible.

0) [https://www.jstor.org/stable/3050477?mag=why-are-cities-
fill...](https://www.jstor.org/stable/3050477?mag=why-are-cities-filled-with-
metal-men-on-horseback&seq=3#metadata_info_tab_contents)

